# First car show of the season under our belts.



## alleyyooper (Apr 24, 2018)

Midland Michigan Otis Wilson Memorial classic car show, Northwood University. Well classics are not all that showed up at the show. A dealer brought a 2018 Chevy Corvette to the show and got a plaque same as we did. There was also a 2002 Ford Mustang there and recived a Plaque, hey those college boy judges could resist that batty eyed blond. In the questionare we were asked to fill out I stated when people who put a lot of love, sweat and money into a old classic car leave the show because trophys and plaques are given to off the deal lot cars they will stop coming.









This is our first plaque top 25. Our Buick is so shiny compaired to last years car.








Upper left corner is the Make Model year and Owners name and mail town, below that is the window sticker showing selling dealers name and address (Michigan car). on the right is the Option 1 order sheet showing all options ordered and final price of the car. Yes the car was ordered Dec 18th 1984 two days before mother in laws birthday. Delivered Feb 2nd 1985.








Top show winner was a 1966 Mustang convertible. One of the cleanest engine compartments I ever saw on a show car.








1962 Chevy Biscayne top 25.









52 chevy 2dr. ht. top 25.















67 VW Bettle.









Chevy Malibu leaving in disgust.









1937 Ford dump truck, top 25.












 AL


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 24, 2018)

Chevy Chevell top 25.








1972 Ford Maverick top 25









1974 Ford Bronco top 25















1928 Ford sedan. I love the door handles on it.



























 AL


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 24, 2018)

1966 Chevy Chevell.






Chevy El Camino top 25








Fire Bird. 8 years of labor restoreing it.









Chevy Nova SS









1951? Chevy Drag car, Love the radiator over flow. top 25















Chevy Impala SS. top 25.








Chevy Chevell SS top 25.








Chevy Chevell. Note the front plate.









1963 Ford top 25.







. AL


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 24, 2018)

1950 Studabaker commander first one I have ever seen at a show.









Kiss Firebird top 25.








Pontiac gull wing doors S10 chevy chassis and V8 Motor. top 25.








1957? Studabaker GT first I have every seen at shows.







1962 Studabaker pick up. top 25







VW Camper bus.







Studabaker Avanti









 AL


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 24, 2018)

Sweet grandma car!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 24, 2018)

It was a sweet old Grand Ma driving the Studabaker GT if that is the one your talking about.

 Al


----------



## Blue Oaks (Apr 24, 2018)

Great pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 24, 2018)

alleyyooper said:


> It was a sweet old Grand Ma driving the Studabaker GT if that is the one your talking about.
> 
> Al



The Lesabre.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes she was a sweet grandma, had some funny ideas also. 50,000miles and she was afraid the car was to old and would break down at any time and would not even ride in when her hubby drove.

So that is whay for a Michigan car where they salt the roads all winter and spring long it didn't have even one rust hole.

Also since the wife and I are grand parents it is still a grandma and grandpa car not sure about the sweet part how ever.

 Al


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 25, 2018)

I suppose what is an old people car is subjective to generation. I was in diapers in 84.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 25, 2018)

I was 37 by then.

 Al


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 25, 2018)

alleyyooper said:


> I was 37 by then.
> 
> Al



I'm not quite that old now  The Doc says I have more arthritis in my back than a 75 yr old though, that count? (it sucks BTW!)


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 26, 2018)

As always, great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------

